# Movistar Router help.



## krisani (Apr 13, 2012)

Greetings to one and all,
I have recently received a new router from Movistar of the ADB make. I have to say, for Movistar, it is pretty good. Up-to-date 802.11n and with a USB port. However, I am having difficulties getting my 500gb Seagate USB hard drive to be recognised by the router. It shows a USB device with 20mb of used space and nothing else. It is exFAT formatted.
As Movistar only have spanish-speaking tech. support guys I was hoping that someone here may be able to help, please?


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

krisani said:


> Greetings to one and all,
> I have recently received a new router from Movistar of the ADB make. I have to say, for Movistar, it is pretty good. Up-to-date 802.11n and with a USB port. However, I am having difficulties getting my 500gb Seagate USB hard drive to be recognised by the router. It shows a USB device with 20mb of used space and nothing else. It is exFAT formatted.
> As Movistar only have spanish-speaking tech. support guys I was hoping that someone here may be able to help, please?




What is the router model? It's possible the router can't read the eXFAT format - it might for example only understand NTFS or FAT16/32. When connected to the router - does the drive have an LED light which lights up?


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

As PokAlice says it might not be able to read your format. Basically the router looks at any USB device as an external multimedia device, the same as a car radio would look at it, so the best format to use would be FAT 32 as the routers operating system may not recognize your current format.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you keep ringing 1004 and insist that you need English technical support, they will find someone eventually.

My friend does this by telling them she is a 70 year old widow who desperately needs to communicate with her family in England. Works every time.


----------



## krisani (Apr 13, 2012)

Many thanks Folks.
I'll have to try another PC to format it to Fat32 because my Windows 7 PC only wanted to do the exFAT format. The scenario I have where it sees the hdd but only sees 20mb on it instead of 500gb would suggest that the format would be responsible.
Also, I'll give the "70 year old widow" a try too.
Thanks again.


----------

